# Portage 2.0.51_rc1

## =DvD=

Ho emerso ieri Portage 2.0.51_rc1 che è ~arch e a me "va che è una stioppettata" come si dice qui!

Ho fatto vari emerge depclean e non mi ha levato niente che non dovesse levare.

Passo avanti o fortuna mia?

----------

## motaboy

Ha un sacco di cose belle, tipo la confcache che ti velocizza il ./configure (ma ha ancora alcuni problemi). 

E per gli amanti di kde, io (spero futuro developer) e Dan Armak stiamo preparando una sorpresina (spero che non mi uccidiate se non vi piace...)

----------

## Raffo

una piccola anteprima su questa sorpresa ce la dai??  :Laughing: 

----------

## motaboy

 :Laughing:  Non dico niente solo per non portare sfiga al progettino  :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

Scommetto che è una unterfaccia grafica...

...a qualcosa che usiamo mooooooooooolto spesso

----------

## motaboy

 :Laughing:  Non ve lo dico!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

o gui per portage

o un bel programmino per gestire i pacchetti installati

----------

## motaboy

acqua... la gui mi sa che ci sia di giá... (anzi 3 o 4)

----------

## rayman2

e come si chiama la gui?

----------

## shev

 *rayman2 wrote:*   

> e come si chiama la gui?

 

kemerge, porthole, etc etc

Ce ne sono diverse, da un'occhiata su packages.gentoo.org.

----------

## Sparker

i file xdelta?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> E per gli amanti di kde, io (spero futuro developer) e Dan Armak stiamo preparando una sorpresina (spero che non mi uccidiate se non vi piace...)

 

Beh il primo (che conosca io) era kdebt non penso che non piacera' alla gente questo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hardskinone

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> i file xdelta?

 

questo si sarebbe una figata...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Ha un sacco di cose belle, tipo la confcache che ti velocizza il ./configure (ma ha ancora alcuni problemi). 

 

C'e' l'eliminazione del file virtuals, un nuovo file per deprecare l'opzione -i,..

----------

## =DvD=

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   i file xdelta? 
> 
> questo si sarebbe una figata...

 

Mi spiegate?

----------

## motaboy

C'é giá un progetto sugli xdelta che era morto, ma avevo letto sulle newsletters che adesso sembra rinascere.

In pratica invece di scaricare tutti i sorgenti scarichi solo le differnze, una specie di patch ma per i file "tarrati"

----------

## sanchan

Per quei pochi che usano deltup ho scritto una patch per compilarlo sotto gcc-3.4. è sul sito di deltup (deltup.sf.net) nella sezione bug del progetto di sourceforge, con tanto di ebuild.  Con il deltup server dinamico va abbastanza bene, anche se il server ha bisogno di parecchio lavoro e spazio...

----------

## =DvD=

Per chi non ha molta banda  è ottimo!!

( a patto che non mi sputtani i sorgenti per erroretti del cavolo)

----------

## sanchan

E' garantito l'md5 del pacchetto patchato con xdelta/deltup. Più che altro non è garantito che il server dinamico generi la dtu a richiesta... Spesso il server ftp che fa da cache si desincronizza rispetto al server php che gestisce le richieste... fa un po' di macelli di tanto in tanto ma nessuna perdita di dati.

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao a tutti! sulla sezione tedesca ho trovato questo post che descrive brevemente le nuove caratteristiche della nuova versione del portage...

ciao nic

----------

## !equilibrium

mica tanto migliorato il nuovo portage, 

incoraggiato dopo la lettura di questo post ho provato un depclean

ed ecco l'output:

```
Packages installed:   524

Packages in world:    16

Packages in system:   66

Unique package names: 258

Required packages:    262

Number to remove:     272
```

 :Shocked:  mi voleva rimuovere mezzo sistema senza motivo apparente   :Confused: 

----------

## motaboy

Non ci vedo niente di sbagliato...

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> depclean
> 
>               Determines all  packages  installed  on  the  system  that  have  no explicit  reason  for being there.  emerge generates a list of packages which it expects to be installed by checking the system package list  and the world file.  It then compares that list to the list of packages which are actually installed; the differences are listed as unnecessary packages and then unmerged after a short timeout.
> ...

 

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> un nuovo file per deprecare l'opzione -i,..

 

Il comodissimo package.provide  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Quindi io che ho "-iato" xfree lo devo unmergere e poi aggiungere al package.provide?

----------

## =DvD=

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti! sulla sezione tedesca ho trovato questo post che descrive brevemente le nuove caratteristiche della nuova versione del portage...
> 
> ciao nic

 

Saresti cosi gentile da tradurlo / riassumerlo?

----------

## motaboy

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Quindi io che ho "-iato" xfree lo devo unmergere e poi aggiungere al package.provide?

 

zi.

----------

## ultimodruido

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Saresti cosi gentile da tradurlo / riassumerlo?

 

Ci provo... non è che ho capito tutto! (il mio tedesco non è a grandi livelli... )

Traduzione decisamente libera di Neue Funktionen und Optionen in Portage 2.0.51 (Arrivato alla 6a modifica il 21/9/2004)

Dal momento che è disponibile la Release Candidate di Portage 2.0.51 e che le nuove funzioni non sono ancora ben documentate, ci faccio uno zuppone di quello che ho scoperto:

Riassunto per chi ha fretta

/var/cache/edb/world  :Arrow:   /var/lib/portage/world/var/cache/edb/virtuals  :Arrow:   non piu usato, "fatto" dinamicamenteemerge inject  :Arrow:     deprecatoemerge --newuse installa pacchetti con le USE Flags modificate nuovonuove FEATURES "autoconfig", "collision-protect", "gpg", "maketest"

Dov'è /var/cache/edb...?

Il vecchio file world che contiene tutti i pacchetti esplicitamente installati via emerge, si trova ora in /var/lib/portage/world. C'è un link simbolico in /etc/portage/sets/world che punta al nuovo file - per me (l'autore originale)  era meglio trasformare il vecchio world in un link!

Anche /var/cache/edb/virtuals scopare e sara da ora in poi sara "valutato dinamicamente". (n.d.t. io non so a cosa serve sto file... quindi le parole le metto a caso!)  Se qualcuno vuole modificare i pacchetti virtuali, può utilizzare /etc/portage/profile/virtuals.

Perche non funziona più emerge inject?

--inject è ora marcato come deprecato e non piò più essere utilizzato. Al posto di questa funzione possono essere marcati come installati i pacchetti attraverso /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

Prima di dava 

```
emerge inject sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r4
```

ora si fa:

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r4" >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

Cosa significa il messaggio  ">>> Test phase... [not enabled]: ..." durante l'installazione dei pacchetti?"

Dai una sbirciata più avanti a FEATURES="maketest"

Perche alcune flag USE sono contrassegnate da un * quando si usa l'opzione --verbose (-v)?

```
# emerge -pv gnupg

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.2.4  -X* -caps -debug -idea -ldap -nls -static 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB 
```

Vuole sottolienare che in una precedente installazione l'impostazione di quella flag USE era differente (n.d.t. spero di aver capito giusto)

Ci sono anche nuove funzioni?

--newuse per esempio. Questa è una comoda possibilità per rinnovare tutti quei pacchetti che erano stati installati con USE diverse da quelle attuali. Esempio:

```
emerge --newuse -uD world -av
```

Alcune nuove FEATURES (vedi "man make.conf")  sono state aggiunte:

FEATURES="autoconfig"  non adatta automaticamente i file di configurazione nè configura un pacchetto dopo l'installazione (E' probabilmente necessaria se si usa Gentoo su sistemi embedded)

FEATURES="gpg" attiva la marcatura degli Ebuildsi con GPG.  Ora non c'è più solo il controllo MD5, ma sul mirror Rsync (eh?).  si può scegliere tra FEATURES="gpg", FEATURES="gpg strict" e FEATURES="gpg severe" scritte con livello di sicurezza crescente spostandosi verso destra

FEATURES="collision-protect" previene che i file di un pacchetto sovrascrivano quelli di un altro. NON puo essere usato durante il bootstrap

FEATURES="maketest" permette agli ebuilds di effettuare alcuni test dopo la compilazione. (n.d.t. la spiegazione non l'ho capita)

Ci sono stati alcuni miglioramenti nel riportare errori: *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> !!! ERROR: dev-java/sun-j2me-1.0.4.01 failed.
> 
> !!! Function src_unpack, Line 26, Exitcode 0
> ...

 

E mo che faccio? Installo o aspetto una versione stabile?

Come sempre capita: installa a tuo rischio e pericolo... vedi [3]

E come lo installo?

E abbastanza facile:

```
emerge sync

mkdir -p /etc/portage

echo "sys-apps/portage" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge portage 
```

Però non è ancora finita, bisogna prima spostare in /etc/portage/profile/package.provided tutti i pacchetti per i quali era stata usata l'opzione inject e poi disinstallarli. Per questo c'abbiamo lo script [5]. E poi: 

```
wget -P /usr/bin http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxhz/gentoo/misc/einjected

chmod +x /usr/bin/einjected

einjected 
```

Nel caso alcuni pacchetti veissero listati, questi possono essere trascritti in /etc/portage/profile/package.provided e poi disintallati. 

"einjected -- move" dovrebbe eseguire entrambe le operazioni in automatico (n.d.t. anche in questo passaggio sono andato molto a senso)

Spunti finali

[1] http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

[2] /usr/share/doc/portage-2.0.51_rc1/ChangeLog.gz

[3] http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/21204

[4] http://dev.gentoo.org/~swift/portage.html

[5]

```
#!/bin/bash

source /sbin/functions.sh

echo

einfo "Searching for injected packages"

for dir in $(find /var/db/pkg -maxdepth 2 -mindepth 2)

do

        if [ ! -f ${dir}/CONTENTS ]

        then

                pkg="${dir/\/var\/db\/pkg\//}"

                einfo "Found injected package ${pkg}"

                injected="${injected} ${pkg}"

        fi

done

if [ -z "${injected}" ]

then

        einfo "No injected packages found."

        exit 0

elif [[ "${1}" != "--move" ]]

then

        exit 0

else

        einfo "The following packages will be added to /etc/portage/profile/package.pro

vided:"

        for pkg in ${injected}

        do

                echo ${pkg}

        done

        echo

        echo "Apply these changes? [Yes]/No"

        read answer

        if [[ "${answer}" == "Yes" || "${answer}" == "yes" || "${answer}" == "y" || "${answer}" == "" ]]

        then

                mkdir -p /etc/portage/profile

                for pkg in ${injected}

                do

                        echo ${pkg} >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

                done

        else

                echo "Exiting."

                exit 1

        fi

        echo "emerge --ask unmerge ${injected}"

        emerge --ask unmerge ${injected}

fi

exit 0

```

P.S. Ho cercato di essere il più fedele possibile nel limite delle mie capacità... mi assumo la responsabilita di eventuali castronerie nella traduzione

ciao a tutti nic

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

bravo, bel lavoro.. serviva  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@ultimodruido: Metti la guida su un post separato che lo metto sticky

----------

## =DvD=

Ottimo! Che lavorone!! Bravo!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @ultimodruido: Metti la guida su un post separato che lo metto sticky

 

mi pare un po' esagerato mettere sticy una guida che si basa su una RC1, magari sarebbe piu adatto fare un riassunto una volta che diviene stable.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> mi pare un po' esagerato mettere sticy una guida che si basa su una RC1, magari sarebbe piu adatto fare un riassunto una volta che diviene stable.

 

Beh intanto lasciamo questa poi piano piano aggiunge fino a quando diventera' anche la guida per quella stabile

----------

## gutter

Ottimo lavoro  :Smile:  Serviva proprio la traduzione dal tedesco   :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

ma nella RC4, al posto dello spinner, che cavolo hanno messo?

Quella frase psichedelica...

Non si capisce niente  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

intanto la finissero di cambiare i path ai file sarebbe gia una bella cosa...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## federico

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> ma nella RC4, al posto dello spinner, che cavolo hanno messo?
> 
> Quella frase psichedelica...
> 
> Non si capisce niente 

 

Mi pare di leggere

THE FUTURE IS AHEAD

Per me questi sniffano + colla di me...

Ahaha "da grande" anche io voglio fare il programmatore bummato per gentoo  :Smile: 

EDIT

Ho letto ora il sorgente di emerge... 

```

spinner_msgs = ["Gentoo Rocks ("+os.uname()[0]+")",

                "Thank you for using Gentoo. :)",

                "Are you actually trying to read this?",

                "How many times have you stared at this?",

                "We are generating the cache right now",

                "You are paying too much attention.",

                                "A theory is better than its explanation.",

                                "Phasers locked on target, Captain.",

                                "Thrashing is just virtual crashing.",

                                "To be is to program.",

                                "Real Users hate Real Programmers.",

                                "When all else fails, read the instructions.",

                                "Functionality breeds Contempt.",

                                "The future lies ahead.",

                "3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971694",

                                "Sometimes insanity is the only alternative.",

                                "Inaccuracy saves a world of explanation.",

               ]

```

Penso che puoi ottenere una qualsiasi di queste frasi e di conseguenza volendo anche personalizzarle... Birrazza idea   :Shocked: 

EDIT2

Iniziano a venirmi seri dubbi sulla sanit' mentale dei programmatori del portage (e mi domando perche' perdono tempo in scemenze quando c'e' del lavoro da fare ...)

Sempre leggendo il codice di emerge ho scoperto questa "feature" che probabilmente e' legata a qualcos'altro ma nn capisco bene cosa:

```

altair mozilla-firefox # emerge moo

  Gentoo (Linux)

 

----------

## n3m0

-_-

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Iniziano a venirmi seri dubbi sulla sanit' mentale dei programmatori del portage (e mi domando perche' perdono tempo in scemenze quando c'e' del lavoro da fare ...) 
> 
> 

 

Dai che sei esagerato, non penso che ci sia niente di male a aggiungere qualche piccola "feature"   :Wink: 

Questa è una cosa che in genere molti programmatori fanno. Non mi pare poi una tragedia.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## motaboy

Infatti non vedo nessun motivo di lamentarsi. se seguite su irc #gentoo-portage e #gentoo-dev capirete quanto lavoro stanno facendo.

E mi permetto di sottolineare per chi se lo fosse dimenticato: GRATISSSSSS

----------

## =DvD=

MA LoL!!

l'avrei fatto anche io, che sarebbe la vita senza queste cose??

----------

## federico

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Infatti non vedo nessun motivo di lamentarsi. se seguite su irc #gentoo-portage e #gentoo-dev capirete quanto lavoro stanno facendo.
> 
> E mi permetto di sottolineare per chi se lo fosse dimenticato: GRATISSSSSS

 

OpenSource, non gratis  :Smile: 

Che poi in questo caso le cose coincidano e' diverso ma e' meglio evitare che qualche niubbo si confonda  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Che poi in questo caso le cose coincidano e' diverso ma e' meglio evitare che qualche niubbo si confonda 

 

Infatti qui non parliamo di programmi ma dei programmatori e loro lo fanno gratis

----------

## =DvD=

Trovo di cattivo gusto criticare per una cosa così.

Non è pagato, e se anche lo fosse, non da te, e se anche fosse pagato da te, non vedo cosa ci sia di male nel mettere un easteregg simpatico nel programma che uno fa.

Se vuoi qualcosa di serioso metti RedHat.

Sono le critiche come queste che portano una persona che fa qualcosa perchè gli va, e non perchè è costretto, a smettere di farla.

Ora la smetto perchè sennò divento criticone anche io!! 

Beviamoci una birra su! lol

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Trovo di cattivo gusto criticare per una cosa così.

 

Su su ragazzi federico sicuramente non lo diceva in modo critico era piu' sorpreso della cosa che il resto. E poi se l'avrebbe proprio trovata una stupidaggine non avrebbe cercato  :Wink: 

----------

## motaboy

Ovvio! Anche perché i primi sono stati quelli di debian, coi loro "poteri della supermucca..."

http://www.eeggs.com/items/36008.html

----------

## =DvD=

 *me wrote:*   

> Ora la smetto perchè sennò divento criticone anche io!!
> 
> Beviamoci una birra su! lol

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Trovo di cattivo gusto criticare per una cosa così.
> 
> Non è pagato, e se anche lo fosse, non da te, e se anche fosse pagato da te, non vedo cosa ci sia di male nel mettere un easteregg simpatico nel programma che uno fa.
> 
> Se vuoi qualcosa di serioso metti RedHat.

 

SERIOSO? REDHAT?? MA LOOOL.

e te lo dice uno che ci ha battuto la testa in ambito di produzione (purtroppo.. per me)

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   Trovo di cattivo gusto criticare per una cosa così. 
> 
> Su su ragazzi federico sicuramente non lo diceva in modo critico era piu' sorpreso della cosa che il resto. E poi se l'avrebbe proprio trovata una stupidaggine non avrebbe cercato 

 

Oi cavoli mi state mettendo in croce, non intendevo insultare i programmatori gentoo e avevo gia' parlato di questo in separata sede con fedeli che fortunatamente ha spezzato una lancia per me.

Mi sono divertito a cercare stranezze nel codice e in qualita' di programmatore mi sono immaginato al posto loro ad una scrivania, magari durante la pausa caffe' a cazzeggiare sul codice e avrei pensato "cavoli quanto lavoro!"

Non ultimo in qualche software che ho scritto ci sono easter eggs, so che e' divertente scriverne.

----------

## =DvD=

Suvvia non litighiamo per queste cavolate!! =D

----------

## motaboy

Nell'ultima versione hanno messo lo spinner attivabile solo con la FEATURES="candy"

----------

